# candy cane/trumpet coral question



## kris_leonardi

hi! I just got my first candy cane coral yesterday
and I know it sends off the sweepers at night.
I was just wondering, what do I feed it? 
I dose my tank with marine snow, calcium, iodine ect.
is there anything specific I should be feeding it? 
thank you in advance!


----------



## Guy

kris_leonardi said:


> hi! I just got my first candy cane coral yesterday
> and I know it sends off the sweepers at night.
> I was just wondering, what do I feed it?
> I dose my tank with marine snow, calcium, iodine ect.
> is there anything specific I should be feeding it?
> thank you in advance!


It will prefer meaty bits of seafood like Mysis Shrimp or minced Scallops. Feed the tank a little and then about 10 minutes later target feed the Candy Cane for best results.

Marine Snow is pretty useless for hobbiest sized tanks, your money would be better spent on something like Cyclop-Eeze.


----------



## trouble93

Plankton, Reef Plankton, Oyster eggs, Mysis, Cyclop-eeze these started off with 3 heads about a Month and a half ago. Feed 2 times a week along with amino acid. I don't add all these all the time. I use combinations of this basic formula 



this is the mother colony the


----------



## trouble93

kris_leonardi said:


> hi! I just got my first candy cane coral yesterday
> and I know it sends off the sweepers at night.
> I was just wondering, what do I feed it?
> I dose my tank with marine snow, calcium, iodine ect.
> is there anything specific I should be feeding it?
> thank you in advance!


Are you testing for iodine? I know this is off the subject, but be careful it's easy to over dose if your not testing for iodine and if your doing regular water changes you shouldn't have to does it anyway.


----------



## kris_leonardi

thanks everybody, one more question, do I still spot feet it even when the sweepers aren't out? because I've only seen the sweepers once and it was at around 2 in the morning.


----------



## trouble93

kris_leonardi said:


> thanks everybody, one more question, do I still spot feet it even when the sweepers aren't out? because I've only seen the sweepers once and it was at around 2 in the morning.


You don't have to spot feed them if you feed something like Cyclop-Eeze a half hour before your light go out for the night they will catch it out of your water flow. Where do you have them placed in the tank? And what kind of flow do you have them in?


----------



## MediaHound

Like they said... meaty foods, just touch it to the head and it will open up and take it.


----------



## kris_leonardi

thanks so much guys. and in response to trouble93, I have them standing on the sand floor and the are getting medium-light flow.


----------



## Imaexpat2

I so rarely feed mine as they often do just fine with good lighting. But as said any meaty foods will work just fine and they will often benefit from an occasional feeding, I just havent found it neccessary to do so.



> Are you testing for iodine? I know this is off the subject, but be careful it's easy to over dose if your not testing for iodine and if your doing regular water changes you shouldn't have to does it anyway.


You stole my thunder! I was about to say the same exact thing. With this supplement there is a very fine line between whats okay and whats an toxic over dose!!!


----------



## trouble93

Imaexpat2 said:


> I so rarely feed mine as they often do just fine with good lighting. But as said any meaty foods will work just fine and they will often benefit from an occasional feeding, I just havent found it neccessary to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> You stole my thunder! I was about to say the same exact thing. With this supplement there is a very fine line between whats okay and whats an toxic over dose!!!


So true!!!


----------

